# 24" 531 frame with fancy lugs



## Hilldodger (21 Aug 2010)

Not bothered what age or condition of the paintwork as it will be blasted and re-sprayed. Just need it to be straight and without dents.

Ta.


----------



## HaloJ (21 Aug 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Not bothered what age or condition of the paintwork as it will be blasted and re-sprayed. Just need it to be straight and without dents.
> 
> Ta.



Have you tried Hilary Stone who often sells on LFGSS? See this thread for a gorgeous example of fancy lug work on the HETCHINS NOVUS DUCTOR.

http://www.lfgss.com/thread49409.html

He's not cheap but he often has nice examples.


----------



## Hilldodger (22 Aug 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Have you tried Hilary Stone who often sells on LFGSS? See this thread for a gorgeous example of fancy lug work on the HETCHINS NOVUS DUCTOR.
> 
> http://www.lfgss.com/thread49409.html
> 
> He's not cheap but he often has nice examples.




Thanks, I've dealt with him before through the V-CC.


----------



## pash (23 Aug 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Thanks, I've dealt with him before through the V-CC.




I have a Peugeot Elan GT from around 1984 that is badged as carbolite framed which has horizontal drop outs but the lugs are not very fancy. Selling as complete bike if its any good to you. size is 24". Can send you pics if you like


----------



## Hilldodger (24 Aug 2010)

pash said:


> I have a Peugeot Elan GT from around 1984 that is badged as carbolite framed which has horizontal drop outs but the lugs are not very fancy. Selling as complete bike if its any good to you. size is 24". Can send you pics if you like




I'm sorted, now, ta


----------



## HaloJ (24 Aug 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> I'm sorted, now, ta



What did ya buy and can we see the finished product please?


----------

